# passat b5 center armrest



## liftedplane (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out how to remove the lid for the center armrest... I recently got a new center console and I'm trying to figure how to get the lid off of mine and put it onto the new one... I can't seem to get it apart nor can I find any instructions of any sort online. I've also searched the forums and can't find anything.
any help would be great, thank you.


----------



## liftedplane (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: passat b5 center armrest (liftedplane)*

I can't find any directions or instructions for the center console does anyone have a link for a PDF or know where I can find any information?


----------



## vdubb3dan (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: passat b5 center armrest (liftedplane)*

Here. This should help.
http://www.passatworld.com/for...76232


----------



## liftedplane (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: passat b5 center armrest (vdubb3dan)*

thank you, was exactly what I needed


----------

